# bryant lee -- a muscular wentworth miller



## mikeylove75 (Jun 17, 2008)

he kinda looks sorta like miller? anyways, he's a cool kid, just wanted to share a few hot pics of him 

:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

who is he, i thought he was gonns be a proper bodybuilder but he doesn't look like he's been doing it for very long?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

mikeylove75 said:


> he kinda looks sorta like miller? anyways, he's a cool kid, just wanted to share a few hot pics of him
> 
> :clap2:


I dont think we want to see any hot guys mate,, show us some hot women yeah,


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

how has he got oblique/hip cuts and no abs?


----------

